
Building a Kotlin Native App on iOS/Android - jrempel
https://medium.com/android-things/building-a-kotlin-native-on-ios-android-6a6db9df5bef
======
azinman2
I had no idea that Kotlin/Native existed, nor that it had interop with Swift
and iOS frameworks! Wow!

Funnily enough, when looking at the Kotlin view code it took me a second to
realize I wasn’t looking at Swift + iOS (for better or worse)!

Is anyone using it to actually develop cross-platform apps? Positive/negative
experience?

~~~
ASalazarMX
Because Kotlin is like Swift [http://nilhcem.com/swift-is-like-
kotlin](http://nilhcem.com/swift-is-like-kotlin)

